
PVS-Studio VS Microsoft Open Source Code - AndreyKarpov
We continue checking Microsoft projects.
======
AndreyKarpov
C++ bugs

* Check of CNTK - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0372/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0372/)

* Check of ChakraCore - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0370/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0370/)

* Check of CoreCLR - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0310/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0310/)

* Check of Windows 8 Driver Samples - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0199/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0199/)

* Check of Microsoft Word 1.1a - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0245/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0245/)

* Check of Visual C++ libraries: 1 - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0163/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0163/) , 2 - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0288/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0288/)

* Check of Casablanca - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0189/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0189/)

C# bugs

* Check of PowerShell - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0447/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0447/)

* Check of CoreFX - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0365/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0365/)

* Check of .Net Compiler Platform (Roslyn) - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0363/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0363/)

* Check of Code Contracts - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0361/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0361/)

* Check of MSBuild - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0424/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0424/)

* Check of WPF Samples - [http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0407/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0407/)).

